# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  فراخوانی یک متد وب سرویس php  با دو پارامتر

## leilama

با سلام خدمت اعضای انجمن 
من میخوام به  وب سرویس php که ادرسش بهم داده شده وصل بشم ویک متد را با دو پارامتر نام کاربری ورمز عبور فراخوانی کنم چطور باید این کار را بکنم 
خواهشا هر کسی میدونه راهنمائی کنه .
البته از اینترنت یه سری کد پیدا کردم و نوشتم ولی جواب نمیده بهم.

----------


## farhad_shiri_ex

> با سلام خدمت اعضای انجمن 
> من میخوام به  وب سرویس php که ادرسش بهم داده شده وصل بشم ویک متد را با دو پارامتر نام کاربری ورمز عبور فراخوانی کنم چطور باید این کار را بکنم 
> خواهشا هر کسی میدونه راهنمائی کنه .
> البته از اینترنت یه سری کد پیدا کردم و نوشتم ولی جواب نمیده بهم.


خوب برای چه پلت فورمی دارید برنامه نویسی میکنید؟
برای هر پلت فورمی کمی تفاوت داره !!

----------


## leilama

من میخوام در لاراول به یک وب سرویس که آدرسش را دارم و با نام کاربری و رمز عبور بهم داده شده و از متدهاش استفاده کنم لطفا کمک کنید

----------

